# Has anyone ever removed a leaf from their trailer spring pac



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 20, 2017)

Looking at my trailers spec plate it says a maximum boat weight of 1250lbs.

Being as my boat weighs only 220lbs, motor 90lbs plus lets say another 300lbs of gear so a total weight of 600lbs of boat, it seems like this setup will be way over sprung.

The one leaf pack needs attention anyway, so Im wondering if it may benefit me to remove a leaf to let it ride better and if so which leaf.

Its a 3 leaf pack and obviously the longest needs to stay and I could easily get away with removing the short one, but what about the middle?

Has anyone ever done this?

And if this is a bad idea, why?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 20, 2017)

Not a bad idea, I imagine removing the second longest would have the most effect.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 20, 2017)

You might want to search for a spring shop in your area. Even though they mostly deal with big truck springs, the engineering is the same. They might be able to add confidence to the plan. They would have new keeper bands that you will need.


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 21, 2017)

I've done it many times. It works great! I'd remove the lower to start with. You can also turn one or two over so the arch is down. A hand sledge can beat out arch or add it as well. I did that on a jet ski trailer to carry a light canoe. I broke a main spring on my jeep last month so the manufacture sold me a new set at cost. On the new spring pack I removed the lower overload spring, added a long spring from the old pack under the main and added another regular spring on the bottom of the pack. It's all simple as looking at it and manipulating leaves. On the Jeep I got the lift height I wanted and weight carrying capacity as easy as pie. Leafs are stupid simple so don't complicate or sweat changing things around.


----------

